# Lice or dandruff?? Please help!



## GoatMama627 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, this is my first post. I have 4 pygmy goats, as well as a mini pony! My goats will be a year old next month. I have 2 girls & 2 neutered boys. They are strictly my pets, not breeding them.












They have been itching up against the fence, trees & anything they can, I've closely examined them & I cant tell if they have lice or just dry skin & dandruff. I dont see any eggs or anything moving. But lots of white flakes. I dusted them with Dematiuos Earth, also did their pen too., last week, but they are still itching. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably lice. You can use Sevin Dust. Do it 3 to 4 times, 2 weeks apart. Dust both the goats and the bedding. DE has never worked on lice for me.


----------



## GoatMama627 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh ok!! Thank u! Wouldnt I see egg or moving lice?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

New to goats myself, and two of mine have the same thing happening. I *believe* what we're looking at is dandruff from dry skin. People have recommended wheat germ oil taken orally to moisten the skin, not sure of the dose, perhaps a tsp a day??? I also *believe* (as in, I can't prove it) that some of the itchiness is related to springtime shedding of winter fluff: if nature stops sending as much nourishment to the epidermis, the winter fluff will not be fed and will become loose, and the skin will become itchy from dryness at the same time, so the goat will be motivated to rub against rough things, and the extraneous fluff will be rubbed out. I've seen something similar happen with my husky at shedding time. Sort of making up the theory as I go along, but it makes sense to me, and so I'm not in a panic about it. Wheat germ oil is on order, though.

ETA, my goats had lice last year during a cloudy June. When the sun came out, that took care of the lice. I am sure if there were lice, you would see them moving around on careful examination, especially over the shoulders, and down the topline. They are small, but consistently the same shape as each other, brown, and slowly moving. They multiply quickly, so if you see none today, they'll be numerous enough see them in a day or two from now.


----------



## GoatMama627 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh great!! I have been giving them black oil sunflower seeds too, Ive heard thats good for the skin too. I will try the wheat germ oil. Thank you both for responding!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, you may not see them moving. Sometimes dry flaky skin is your only clue.


----------



## GoatMama627 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh ok!! Thank u


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use cylence for lice...and plenty of brushing! dusting the bedding is needed as well..on my dark haired goats its hard to see the lice you have to look very close ..they are grey-ish in color and smaller than those flakes you see...in my white goats I see them clearly..you may have a combo pack there...dryness from cold weather, shedding and lice...the iching is most likely the lice..it certainly wont hurt to treat. 
For dry skin I mix flax seed, wheat germ with coconut oil and feed 1 tablespoon twice daily..works well...I also have wheat germ oil which my goats hate lol..so if needed I have to drench..the flax wheat germ in coconut oil the eat off the spoon...
if you use 7 dust or DE or any dust put it in an old sock and pat it on..this allows better :aim: and less mess..avoid nose and eye areas


----------



## GoatMama627 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow, never thought of coconut oil, thats all i cook with. I will try that & flax seed as well! Thanks a bunch


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

That is 100% LICE. Dust with Sevin Dust 3-4x a day, or use Diatomaceaous Earth. I use DE, and Ivomec pour on. Ivomec pour on has worked pretty good for me. I mainly use the DE. I sprinkle it on the fresh bedding, and dust them with it 2x a day. A lot of people use cattle or horse dust, which contains Permethrin. The permethrin dust works well too. So, dust with DE or permethrin dust 3-4x a day, and also treat with ivomec pour on 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

With lice you will be able to find actual bugs on them. They are tiny and usually right on the skin. So very hard to see if you don't look for them. They cause dandruff and other skin problems that come with scratching.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

